# 2005-06 Phoenix Suns Player Ratings



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*2005-06 Phoenix Suns Player Ratings*​See post below for details.​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Season Rating
<td>Playoff Rating
<td>Number of Ratings
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*91.50*
<td>*90.50*
<td>*2*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*94.83*
<td>*91.15*
<td>*6*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*92.83*
<td>*85.00*
<td>*6*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*86.83*
<td>*93.17*
<td>*6*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*84.00*
<td>*89.40*
<td>*5*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*85.50*
<td>*---*
<td>*2*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*84.20*
<td>*89.80*
<td>*5*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*74.00*
<td>*92.00*
<td>*2*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*73.25*
<td>*55.00*
<td>*4*
<tr align=center><td>
<td>*74.67*
<td>*39.17*
<td>*6*
</table>
_7 ratings: Thank you Zei Zao LS, XtaZ606, Dr.Suess, Dynamic, Tersk, Ra_​
100-90 Perfect or near perfect
60-89 Above average to very good
40-59 Average, more or less
10-39 Dissapointing to very bad
0-9 Nearly worthless, terrible


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: 2005-06 Phoenix Suns player ratings*

Well guys, gotta have something fun to do until draft day. So how about this? Let's rate every player based on how successful you think their season was for the Suns. As we go, I'll average it out and we'll see what the consensus is of our forum. Let's do two ratings, one for regular season and one for playoff performance. Let's do 0-100 so we can get a nice range of numbers to average.

1) Coach D'Antoni
2) Steve Nash
3) Shawn Marion
4) Boris Diaw
5) Raja Bell
6) Kurt Thomas (regular season only)
7) Leandro Barbosa
8) Tim Thomas
9) James Jones
10) Eddie House

Here's a possible scale. Saying why you picked the number you did is always fun.

100-90 Perfect or near perfect
60-89 Above average to very good
40-59 Average, more or less
10-39 Dissapointing to very bad
0-9 Nearly worthless, terrible

If you want to just do a few at a time, no prob. Not everyone has the time I do after graduating. :biggrin: I'll do mine after some others have gone. Remember, two ratings...season performance and playoff performance, on a scale of 1-100. Have fun!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 2005-06 Phoenix Suns player ratings*

1) Steve Nash - Regular Season: 92, Playoffs: 88 - 
Back-to-back MVP, taking an almost completely new roster to the Conference Finals through various injuries. Only way this season could have been better for Nash is if the Suns got to the NBA Finals, and sadly loses some points for just that reason.

2) Shawn Marion - Regular Season: 88, Playoffs: 94 - 
Another monster year, posting up better numbers all-around than anyone in the league and finally starting to get superstar recognition... Not enough however, clearly, as he didn't make All Defensive First Team *or* the All Defensive Second Team, despite having guarded everyone from Dirk Nowitzki to Kobe Bryant to Sam Cassell and back to Kevin Garnett the next night. All-NBA Third Team should be considered a travesty... a 6'7 forward posting those kind of numbers? Proof that he's still underrated. Monster performances in the playoffs show why Shawn Marion got that big contract extension.

3) Boris Diaw - Regular Season: 98, Playoffs: 94 - 
He did everything that everyone ever hoped, more, and throw in a bag of chips to that. Most Improved Player award, posted monster numbers in the regular season *and* the playoffs, and became a vital cog in the Suns functioning properly as a team. About as successful as any one season can be from someone who came from the worst team in the league, last man on the bench, to the one with the best record in the NBA.

4) Raja Bell - Regular Season: 84, Playoffs: 96 - He came in for the purpose of helping the struggling Suns defense, to be a man-defender and stop some of the best guards in the league. Not only did he do this, but he rose to the occasion on offense, shedding nearly everything that Jerry Sloan taught him and making a killing from beyond three point range, proving to be one of the top shooters in the league. Then the playoffs rolled around... and it only got better. Raja became "Kobe Stopper" Raja, became "Floor Leader" Raja, and most importantly, became "Big Shot" Raja. Can't ask much more out of him.

5) Kurt Thomas - Regular Season: 78, Playoffs: 100! Holy crap! Did you see those five minutes he played!? 
Kurt Thomas came in to the Suns for much the same reason as Raja, to provide much needed defense, and to get rid of Quentin Richardson, who proved that he was something akin to completely worthless, come postseason. Part of it, however, was a desperate need for defensive rebounding and the occasional pick-and-pop play where his deadly mid-range shot that me made a living off of in New York would come in handy. The defense held up fine, proving to be a defensive presence that allowed to Suns to become a powerhouse during a stretch of the season. The beginning of the season, however, also brought on trouble finding his shooting touch and nearly constant foul trouble and inability to crash the boards as necessary due to said foul trouble. (Most of it coming off of ticky-tack fouls, I add!) He found his stroke as the season progressed though, and seemed to be taking the season in stride... right as his foot got injured. I don't want to talk about the playoffs.

6) Leandro Barbosa - Regular Season: 88, Playoffs: 94 -
Leandro Barbosa came into the season following the ever-present wave that plagued a good portion of the Suns, a horrible playoff run. Mike D'Antoni, however, did one of the smartest things I've ever seen him do: He brought in Dan D'Antoni to coach Leandro. Leandro played during the Summer League, averaging ungodly amounts of points, and showed an improved defensive game, part of his game that was lacking last year, despite his tremendous physical gifts. How would this hold up in the pre-season though, against real NBA players, not NBDL players? Apparently quite well, as he showed up big and proved that his game was growing. But, as the critics said of the Suns, how would he fair in the regular season, it's all different in the regular season after all, right? Well, wrong, apparently, as Leandro only continued to improve his game, his defense and ability to get to the basket, capped off with a three-point shooting percentage that boggles the mind, made him more efficient on the floor than Steve Nash during a good bit of the beginning of the season... Phoenix found themselves coming back into games as Leandro would drop 15-25 points easily. Then, of course, Manu Ginobli (God I hate Manu...) flopped onto Leandro's knee in a game that Leandro had 14 points at half-time, causing him to sprain it and miss a couple weeks, and reinjure it upon returning. After making a full recovery, Leandro showed that the speed was still there and he steadily recovered his once flourishing game to put up major numbers towards the end of the season, barely falling short of the three-point percentage title. Playoffs came around and saw Leandro struggling... until all the sudden Leandro realized that the playoffs are basically the same as the regular season, except the opponents seemed to have removed their boxing gloves. Leandro posted huge numbers as he became a huge reason that the Lakers got beat in the unlikely comeback. Leandro continued this sort of play in the Clippers series, proving unstoppable at times and generally wreaking havok on the defense of the Clippers. A two game down-slope in the Mavs series proved to be temporary as well, as Leandro made a comeback on the same day that Raja sparked a critical game 4 win, and continued to be an important contributor for game five and six...

Did I mention that Leandro is pretty much my favorite player? 

7) Tim Thomas - Regular Season: 70, Playoffs: 91
Tim Thomas sat at home for three months, nothing to do but collect his massive salary on the Chicago's tab. Then, Tim Thomas got his contract bought out the first day that they could do so without having to pay a whole bunch of extra money and what-have-you, and suited up for the Suns that same night (and scoring 20 points on that night too), which would prove to be a hell of a career move. The playoffs came around and Tim Thomas proved to be a vital cog in the Suns rotation, another big body that brought in an uncharacteristically large amount of rebounds a couple games. Oh, did I mention that he averaged 15.1 points and shot 44.4% from 3-PT range through the entire playoffs? Not too bad of a minimum-salary, late-season pick up, if you ask me.

8) James Jones - Regular Season: 71, Playoffs: 41 -
Well, not much I can say about JJ except that he failed to meet my expectations. I was figuring that James Jones would be a major cog in the Suns rotation, providing valuable (Reggie Miller tutored) three point shooting and a player that would be able to fit into the 2-3 spot, maybe the 4 if the Suns were playing smaller than absolutely necessary. Well, he sort of devolved through the season into to someone who D'Antoni put in the 3-5 spot whenever someone was tired and just hoped that he would hit the shots he was given. Though JJ occasionally showed bright spots (A great single-game performance at 20 points, 10 boards, 5 assists comes to mind), he just didn't prove to be as valuable as I would have hoped way back in the preseason. Perhaps a bright future defensively, if that 6 block game is any tip-off, however. Yay for upside on young players.


9) Eddie House - Regular Season: 86, Playoffs: 34 -
It's hard to really accurately judge Eddie House across a whole season. It's a bit more apt to judge him across, say, a series of 1-3 games at a time, seeing as how he's prone to have a 30 point night and follow it up with a 3 point game a day later. Eddie House provided valuable scoring off the bench throughout the season, however, and solid defense (he's a steal waiting to happen) in spurts, Eddie House showed why fans here in Arizona love him... well, besides for how he went to college here; because of his charismatic figure and scoring tears. (9.8 PPG in 17.5 minutes per game? Huh? ) Much like the Q of yesteryear, however, he proved to be too ineffective in the playoffs to be a real contributor, the Suns opting to bring in a rotation of 6-7 players that generally only cycled to 8 (and him) when someone got in foul trouble.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1) Steve Nash: Regular Season 98, Playoffs 90

2) Shawn Marion: Regular Season 95, Playoffs 68

3) Amare Stoudemire: Regular Season 56, Playoffs N/A

4) Boris Diaw: Regular Season 88, Playoffs 96

5) Raja Bell: Regular Season 84, Playoffs 83

6) Kurt Thomas: Regular Season 93, Playoffs 70

7) Leandro Barbosa: Regular Season 82, Playoffs 91

8) Tim Thomas: Regular Season 78, Playoffs 93

9) Eddie House: Regular Season 74, Playoffs 50

10) James Jones: Regular Season 77, Playoffs 59

11) Brian Grant: Regular Season 63, Playoffs 65

12) Pat Burke: Regular Season 30, Playoffs 43


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

1) Steve Nash, RegSe 94, Playoffs 90
2) Shawn Marion, RegSe 93, Playoffs 87
3) Raja Bell, RegSe 87, Playoffs 92
4) Eddie House, RegSe 75, Playoffs 15
5) Boris Diaw, RegSe 87, Playoffs 91
6) Lb, RegSe 84, Playoffs 88

Those are the only ones I care to grade.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll start from the bottom, and do two at a time.

*Eddie House * 

Regular Season 84 

He was a great sixth man for the Suns for a very long time. He was very strong early in the year, and would carry us on his back win after win. In games when the Suns looked like they had no chance, he'd catch fire and single handedly win the game. His shooting percentages dropped though in the second half of the year. If he could have stayed around that 45% range like he had in Sacramento he seriously might have win the sixth man of the year award. I can live with his lower percentages though, because he often had to bail the Suns out and shoot over guys that are much taller than he is. Great year for Eddie, sorry to see the hiccups that happened a couple times during the season and in the playoffs.

Playoffs 42

It sucked to see him out of the rotation in the playoffs. There were times when I was screaming to give Eddie House a shot out there. The fans should have chanted "we want Eddie", but nooooo. I understand that playing Nash and House at the same time creates some defensive liabilities out on the court. But Eddie is the kinda player where you have to put him in once every half, even if just for a couple minutes. When he catches fire, you either can't stop him or you have to give him so much attention that you kill yourself trying to stop him. Not Eddie's fault he didn't produce, his minutes were very shotty. But if I have to rate production, it has to be low.


*James Jones * 

Regular Season 70

I was very high on James when he came to the Suns, but I don't think he has lived up yet to what the Suns wanted from him offensively. He was brought in to be the great shooter that he was supposed to be, but he often struggled to hit the most open of shots. When you play with Nash in the Suns offense and get the kinds of open looks that these give you, 40% shooting is very low. His shot was inconsistent most of the year. However, what I loved what his defense off the bench. When the Suns were the number two defense in the NBA based on defensive efficiency and opponent field goal percentages, James Jones had a big hand in it. The combination of Kurt Thomas and James Jones was awesome on the defensive end. Kurt would keep his man out of the lane, and James could get close enough to help disrupt the shot with his arms or force bad passes. If they passed it out, he could usually recover quick enough to close the gap between him and the shooter and close out the shot. I would rate his offense as a 50 and his defense during that major stretch as a 90, so I'll average that out to a 70. Once Kurt went down, there is noone to keep the opponent out of the lane. That made double teams come slower, and made it easier to pass it out for an open shot. If Kurt had not gotten hurt, more people would have been talking about Jones' defense during the regular season.

Playoffs 45

He still played good defense most of the time, but poor James' shot had simply left him. This was a series where they absolutely needed someone to step up and hit shots, but James had already lost his confidence as could not put the ball in the basket. He had a career high 6 blocks in a game against the Mavericks, but that did nothing to boost his confidence level. James had a chance to make a name for himself this year, but he was simply did not have the experience. Hopefully, he gained some experience this year and can now work on keeping his confidence, and therefore bump up his shooting percentages into the 43%-44% range and 40% from three. If he can do that, he will have already progressed a heck of a lot as a player in this league and will be a valued piece off the bench.

Will do more at a later date.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

steve nash was easily the best player i dont really need to rate them


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

1) Steve Nash, RegSe 98, Playoffs 99.9
2) Shawn Marion, RegSe 94, Playoffs 96
3) Raja Bell, RegSe 90, Playoffs 96
4) Eddie House, RegSe 59, Playoffs 44
5) Boris Diaw, RegSe 88, Playoffs 94
6) Lb, RegSe 92, Playoffs 96


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Oops, missed the above post! Updated. For some very odd reason I found this thread locked, so I unlocked it too.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Leandro Barbosa is a gun


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eddie house looks like eddie jones


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Phoenix Suns player ratings*

1) Coach D'Antoni
Regular Season: 98
Playoffs: 96

2) Steve Nash
Regular Season: 97
Playoffs: 94

3) Shawn Marion
Regular Season: 92
Playoffs: 85

4) Boris Diaw: 
Regular Season; 88
Playoffs: 94


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks, updated!


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike D. reg: 85 play: 90

Steve Nash: Reg: 90 play: 85

Shawn Marion: Reg: 95 play: 85

Raja Bell: Reg: 75 Play: 80

Leandro: Reg:75 Play: 80

Boris: Reg: 75 Play: 90

James Jones: Reg: 75 Play: 75

Eddie House: Reg: 70 Play: 50


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Updated


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Unstickied.


----------

